# half gallon jars?



## grower215 (Sep 3, 2012)

how much bud can fit into the ball half gallon wide mouth jars?

i want to use them for curing....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BYE26/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1SV1BYDTUK2Z5


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 3, 2012)

an arm and a leg


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 3, 2012)

grower215 said:


> how much bud can fit into the ball half gallon wide mouth jars?
> 
> i want to use them for curing....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BYE26/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1SV1BYDTUK2Z5


I think you will find a better cure using smaller jars due to the volume of bud if you're new to curing that way. Easier to manage against problems like molds.


----------



## grower215 (Sep 4, 2012)

what size then? 32 oz?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2012)

You can fit as much bud in them as you could squeeze into two 1 Quart wide mouth jars.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2012)

I like quart jars...that is 32 fluid ounces.


----------



## grower215 (Sep 4, 2012)

so about how much can you fit into the 32oz jars?


----------



## thehole (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep, 32 oz wide mouth Kerr or Ball? Bell? work best. 

How much weed you can fit in a 32 depends. I average an oz with more compact buds and a half oz with longer fluffy buds. You only want to fill it 3/4 full. Pack of 12-32oz mason jars are anywhere from 6-12 bucks.


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 4, 2012)

usually a zip of bud is in the quart jars after drying if you filled it to the max.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2012)

I dunno, if it's a dense strain, I can get closer to 40 grams in a quart jar with about 1.5-2 inches of space left at the top of the jar.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Sep 4, 2012)

Too many variables to guess, you might get certain amount of one strain and another with some other one. Dense, light buds etc... I hate these questions.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

So anywhere from a half oz to 1-1/2 oz's lol. Hopefully that answers your question. Better to have more jars than not enough IMO.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2012)

Ick...I keep finding jars stashed away from last year and the year before...I'll be all like "Gotta get the cooler out to go camping...what's this inside? Thirteen 1 qt. mason jars???"


----------



## D3monic (Sep 4, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Ick...I keep finding jars stashed away from last year and the year before...I'll be all like "Gotta get the cooler out to go camping...what's this inside? Thirteen 1 qt. mason jars???"


Wish I had that "problem" ....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2012)

It's like 11 bucks for a 12 pack of 1qt. wide mouth mason jars....And then one day, I saw them on sale for 6.99...............................................


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 4, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, if it's a dense strain, I can get closer to 40 grams in a quart jar with about 1.5-2 inches of space left at the top of the jar.


tis true i can fit a ton in there but for the most part around 30g has been my average. i got the half qt. jars too thier great for individual buds you dont want to cram w/ the rest.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2012)

Just bought 12 -1L jars...and just going to fill them, with sticky buds.


----------



## Respecognize (Sep 7, 2012)

can you use tupperwear instead of jars? like the ones people use to store cereal in sometimes?


----------



## budwich (Sep 8, 2012)

Respecognize said:


> can you use tupperwear instead of jars? like the ones people use to store cereal in sometimes?


not recommended as plastic is porous


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 8, 2012)

Ha Ha... I guaranty you I can put a cleaned OZ in an old fashioned 35MM film bottle NOT that I'm suggesting you pack your chit that tightly. I remember when you could get those cool little stash cans for the price of a roll of film. If any of you young ones want to know what film is let me know.


----------



## jpill (Sep 8, 2012)

i fill them all the time, you can get about 60 grams in there.


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 9, 2012)

60 grams fit into what jp??


----------

